# Sticky  Fish Med Dosage calculator



## swee777

Recently when trying to figure out a couple of different medications for my betta, I calculated them on my own. Afterwards, I contacted API who sent me to this calculator. Thought I would share it in case someone needs it quickly API® Official Website
Good Luck,


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you so much! This is great.


----------



## swee777

You're welcome. I only got the calculator when I wasn't able to figure out how much powder to use in a small hospital tank so I contacted API. I was so happy when they sent this for all other products.


----------

